# Rage startet nicht über Steam



## hackylando (8. Oktober 2011)

*Rage startet nicht über Steam*

Hallo Leute,

ich habe mir heute Abend Rage über Steam runtergeladen. Nun startet das Spiel nicht. Wenn ich auf "Spielen" klicke kommt "Rage wird gestaret" dann "Mircosoft VC Redish Package wird installiert" dann schwarzer Bildschirm und Meldung "Rage funktioniert nicht mehr" und ab zurück zu Steam. Hilfe ?  An der Hardware kanns nicht liegen. Der PC ist ein halbes Jahr alt. Intel Core I7, 8 GB und eine aktuelle Grafikkarte on ATI.


----------



## chbdiablo (8. Oktober 2011)

Hast du denn andere Spiele, die einwandfrei funktionieren?
Treiber sind alle aktuell?
Das VC Package wird immer wieder versucht zu installieren? Falls ja, versuch das mal selbst zu installieren bzw. aktualisieren.


----------



## hackylando (8. Oktober 2011)

Hey chbdiablo ... danke für die Hilfe. Problem gelöst. Bin bei Steam auf "AMD Grafikkartentreiber aktualisieren". Nach Aktualisierung klappte es dann auf Anhieb. Manchmal sind die Dinge ganz einfach  .. kann hier geschlossen werden das Ding  Lieben Gruß .. ich zock jetzt


----------



## chbdiablo (8. Oktober 2011)

Das war ja einfach, die Treiber sollte man gelegentlich immer mal wieder aktualisieren, vermutlich hattest du noch den mitgelieferten Treiber von der CD oder sonst eine Uraltversion drauf.
Dann mal viel Spaß


----------



## hackylando (8. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt aber das nächste Problem. Rage startet jetzt zwar. Aber es flackert grausam oft und macht es somit doch unspielbar. Da tun einem ja die Augen weg. Was nun ? Und das trotz Grafiktreiber Aktualisierung ...


----------



## chbdiablo (8. Oktober 2011)

Lad dir am besten den aktuellen Preview 11.10 Treiber, der extra für ein paar Rage Probleme erschienen ist: AMD Catalyst™ 11.10 Preview Driver Version 2


----------



## hackylando (8. Oktober 2011)

Boh .. hat geklappt ... Flackern weg... Danke Dir ... Frag Dich jetzt immer . .selbst Schuld  Danke für den Link.


----------



## chbdiablo (8. Oktober 2011)

Gerne, für eine kleine Gebühr darfst du mir auch private Nachrichten schicken


----------



## hackylando (8. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke das könnte sich eventuell sogar lohnen


----------



## Rover (9. Oktober 2011)

Erst hatte ich auch die Grafikprobleme bei Rage. Jetzt danachdem der  neue Treiber drauf ist, stürtz das Spiel kurz nach dem Start ab. Oft  komme ich erst gar nicht ins Hauptmenü und wenn doch stürtz es ab wenn ich  auf neues Spiel gehe.

Meine Hardware: 

Radeon HD 6970 
4 GB Ram
Phemon II X 4 955
Windows 7 32 Bit

kann mir villeicht einer sagen was ich da machen kann?


----------



## FDsiX (13. November 2011)

ich krieg irgent wie nicht mal hin den richtigen Grafik Treiber zu instalieren 
mein veralteter Grafik Treiber ist 

Betriebssystem: Windows Vista
Beschreibung:  NVIDIA GeForce G210
Version:           7.15.11.8516

Falls euch das was sagt ! :/


----------



## Ultrawischmob (14. Dezember 2012)

Eine frage ich habe auch ein Problem mit dem Spiel aber irgendwie sagt es mir immer wider dass es irgend eine Datei nicht herunterladen konnte sucht dann das Problem und findet dann nichts. Kannst du mir vielleicht einen Tip geben. Das Spiel habe ich auch etwa so 4 mal deinstalliert und wider installiert und das mittels CD.


----------

